# don knotts dies at 81



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060225/ap_on_en_tv/obit_knotts


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RIP Don.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It's always dissapointing to hear of news like this!
RIP...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I heard the news about an hour ago. This is a day I did not want to see come. Those who know me know that *The Andy Griffith Show* is my favourite TV show (we watch it at least once a day) and Don Knotts was a big part of that. He was, in my opinion, the greatest TV comedy actor ever, and a fine gentleman. I met him once and he was as personable and nice as I could have hoped for. At least I have that (and an autographed photo).

I am so sad. God bless Don Knotts.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Barney Fife was the man! It's a sad day indeed when good folks like him are called away and dregs like Ashton Kutcher are still around stinking up theaters with their tripe.

RIP Don; you will be missed.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the laughs Don you made alot of big kids like me happy ...


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

so sad indeed, he will be missed. He really was a joy to watch.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I loved Don Knotts. Most of the younger guys don't have his comic gift. 
Merlin (TQO)


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

How sad. I LOVED his movies when I was a kid (still do).The Ghost and Mr. Chicken, The Shakiest Gun in the West and The Reluctant Astronaut were my favorites. 
RIP Don, you'll be missed.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You know what, I really am sad to hear that. He was always hallarious in Threes company and Andy Griffiths and I watched Plesentvill so many times (He was the TV repair man) And thought his apperance in 8 Simpal rules before John Ritter died was the funniest thing in the world.

Farewell Mr. Knotts, you well be missed.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

*The Ghost and Mr Chicken* was one of the funniest movies ever!

The younger comedians today adore him - and were so inspired by him. Jim Carrey only wishes he could do a "nervous take" like Mr Knotts!

We have lost one of the great ones.


----------

